# Si us plau, per favor



## mateo19

Hola amics!

Voldria saber quina és la diferència entre si us plau / si et plau y "per favor"? Es diu bé "si et plau", com en francés té "s'il te plaît / s'il vous plaît"? Estic pensant que és més comú dir "per favor", però no ho sé i potser hi ha una diferència, un matís.

Moltes gràcies!
Mateu

PD:  "Si us plau" pot escriure's "Siusplau" o és sempre tres paraules?


----------



## ildure

Crec que sí.. el 'us' és una forma més forma, vindria a ser traduït com 'si os place' 'si te place', encara que, com a mínim a la zona de Bcn, usem més el 'si us plau'.

'Per favor' jo ho veig més com una traducció literal del castellà 'por favor'; I no es diu pas tant... encara que puc estar ben equivocat 

Del PD, et puc respondre 'npi' (no ho sé, vaja)


----------



## Cracker Jack

No crec que es digui ''per favor'' en català.  És un castellanisme o ''catanyol.''  La traducció seria ''si us plau'' i la contracció és ''sisplau.''


----------



## betulina

Hola!

És cert que per aquí se sent més "si us plau/sisplau" que "per favor", però igualment és correcte, al meu entendre. De fet, em fa l'efecte que a altres zones de parla catalana es fa servir més "per favor". Per mi la diferència entre totes dues formes és inexistent i cap de les dues no té cap matís que faci que n'utilitzi una i no l'altra segons el context. Només el costum fa que digui "si us plau/sisplau" (tampoc dic mai "si et plau", tot i que sí que ho sento a vegades, perquè em sembla que quan ho diem no tenim present que es tracta d'una forma verbal, sinó d'una expressió marcada per demanar alguna cosa).

Sobre "si us plau/sisplau" se'n va parlar en aquest post. 

Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

En italià es diu també "per favore". No sé si es tracta d'algun castellanisme o no, però en tot cas dir que "per favor" no és acceptable en català sembla molt exagerat, tenint en compte l'amplíssima distribució d'aquest ús en tota València. Algú podria fer la comparació amb "Adiós" i altres castellanismes que també s'utilitzen en el terreny de les salutacions. A qualsevol observador no se li escaparia el detall que aquest "adiós" és clarament una paraula castellana, fàcilment substituible pel català "adéu", mentre que en "per favor", siga o no provinent del castellà, hi ha paraules catalanes. A mi em sembla perfectament acceptable i coherent, i és l'única expressió que utilitze en aquests casos, a no ser que estiga una mica de broma i vulga adornar-me amb algun "sisplau" o algun "adéu siau" (per què no?).


----------



## jazyk

I en portuguès _por favor._


----------



## merquiades

Hola! En un altre fil, han dit que en dialecte occidental i septentrional es fa servir sempre el pronom (vos), també en forma proclítica, i que avui en dia es considera un ús correcte pertot arreu.... llegiu ací... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1800579. Ara bé, jo em demandava si les persones que diuen sempre (vos) també diuen (si vos plau)?  Suposo que no seria el cas del valencià, on es diu (per favor).... podeu llegir l'inici d'aquest fil. Merci a tothom i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## OrCuS

Al País Valencià nomes he escoltat "per favor". Com ha dit Cecilio "si us plau" només s'utilitza quan estem de broma, com fent una imitació de l'accent oriental.

Merquiades tinc la impressió de que a les zones on utilitzem el "nos" es diu sempre "per favor"...


----------



## oxk

OrCuS said:


> Al País Valencià nomes he escoltat "per favor". Com ha dit Cecilio "si us plau" només s'utilitza quan estem de broma, com fent una imitació de l'accent oriental.
> 
> Merquiades tinc la impressió de que a les zones on utilitzem el "nos" es diu sempre "per favor"...



Orcus, en el dialecte nord-occidental (lleidatà) utilitzem "mos" y no tant "nos" en llenguatge oral (sí a l'escrit, evidentment); a l'oral doncs,
_Demà mos/ens en anem a la platja_
_Canta-mos/canta'ns una cançó

_D'altra banda, la gran majoria díem "si us plau", mentre que "per favor" és el de les ironies i les bromes, tot i que hi ha bastanta gent gran que encara l'utilitza (potser per això les bromes, aquí sona arcaic).

Apart de tot això, en llenguatge parlat mai a la vida he sentit "si vos plau". A diferència de València, que sembla que s'utilitza molt el "vos", en lleidatà parlat no massa formal (el 90% de les converses) no s'utilitza mai, molta gent enganxa un "us" per tot, tot i ser totalment incorrecte en molts casos (altra gent, menys, ho diu tot correcte, utilitzant "vos" quan toca). 

[Edició de moderació: la discussió sobre les combinacions col·loquials de pronoms febles s'ha traslladat a aquest altre fil: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1807857]


----------



## chics

Hola. 

A Barcelona almenys diem _sisplau_ molt més que _si us plau_, i no usem gens la forma _si et plau_. També, _per favor_. _Sis plau_ sona més semblant al francés, al castellà antic (almenys el de les pel·lis) i potser l'occità mentre que _per favor_ s'asembla al portugués, l'italià i el castellà.

També he sentit "sispli", que seria com _porfi_ o _porfa_ en castellà...


----------



## Currixan

A Mallorca/Balears deim "per favor", i si, és correcte, com ho és "gràcies" (que a Catalunya es fa servir més "merci" o "moltes mercès"). Això de "si us plau" seria més quan deim literalment "si le place a usted", o sigui, en broma 

Coincidint amb el lleidetà (no ho sabia!) també fem servir "mos" i "vos".

De totes maneres, s'escriu "si us plau". Res d'escriure "sisplau", per favor, que és clarament una paraula només oral


----------



## Joanot47

Algunes consideracions: 
1. Les formes usades pels catalanoparlants, si no són veritablement un castellanisme evident, deuen ser considerades totes correctes. La invenció de la denominació catanyol és un invent que no té en compte la diversitat, i que es basa en una visió catalibana de la correcció, tot apropant-la a l'occità i al francés, però sobretot al català oriental. Es condemnen els préstecs del castellà, però curiosament no els de l'iber/basc, grec, llatí, els germanismes, els arabismes, italianismes, anglicismes i gal·licismes, a banda altres mots de diferents procedències: hispanismes per exemple que poden ser preromans o 'mossàrabs'.
2. 'Si us plau' és una fórmula de cortesia que, a hores d'ara (i podem canviar-ho), s'ha convertit en un fòssil. Totes les opcions amb l'adverbi 'si' + pronom + verb plaure són acceptables. 'Si li plau', 'si ens plau', 'si els plau', 'si us plau' o 'si em plau', etc... incloent altres conjugacions del verb plaure. Per exemple 'Si els plaïa' o 'si els plagués'. Això que si us agrada l'expressió, a conjugar...
3. (I encara es fa en algunes contrades; no s'ha perdut del tot...) Tots sabem en què consisteixen els pronoms febles, les seues possibilitats i formes, però en realitat sabem ben poc generalment. Així, tots sabem que en català els pronoms poden conjugar-se en les sues formes plenes, elidides i reforçades, però tots preferim les formes que usem habitualment, i bandegem les que no usem titlant-les de vulgarismes, dialectalismes o, pitjor, castellanismes... Però la realitat és ben diferent: hem reduït el nostre bagatge pronominal. Per exemple, el pronom nos (que coneixem per 'mos', i com a vulgarisme o dialectalisme que considerem incorrecte) (mos és geogràficament majoritari, per cert) ha desaparegut, i usem ens que no és sinó la forma reforçada, enlloc de l'esmentat nos. Mireu:
Article: Lo, 'l, l', el
Pronoms: Me/'m/m'/em.... Te/'t/t'/et... Se/'s/s'/es... Nos/'ns/ns'/ens... Vos/vo/us... Ne/'n/n'/en, etc...
... on les formes principals DEURIEN SER les primeres, les plenes, i la resta secundàries, i on la darrera és una construcció MODERNA resultant del reforçament d'una elisió amb una vocal: de 'ns hem fet ens (i hem fet desaparéixer 'nos' o l'hem  bescanviat per mos); de vos fem us sense tenir en compte cap norma (perquè no se sap), o de 'se' hem construït 'es' bandejant molt sovint 'se' a partir del reforçament de l'elisió, com en el cas de te i me, i així més situacions.
En l'antigor, la pauta era diferent d'ara (ara és més a la francesa o a la manera del català de BCN), i hom elidia molt sovint amb el pronom, preposició o adverbi precedent. Així, la clau residia en el fet si abans del pronom venia una vocal o una consonant, i majorment hom elidia, llevat de les elisions amb substantiu, amb el nexe, preposició, etc... precedent. 'Si·t prenc la paraula', 'que·l tornarà' 'si'l pare d'aquest home' ('l aquí és l'article lo), 'que·ns portarà' o 'si·us plau'. En canvi, quan el pronom, adverbi o preposició eren acabats en vocals es pronunciava la forma plena: 'quan te prenga la paraula', 'com lo tornarà', 'quan lo pare d'aquest home', 'com nos portarà' (com nos/com mos... ací el pas de nos a mos, p.e.), o 'quan vos plaga'. D' aquesta manera aparegueren les formes reforçades, en alliberar les elisions anteriors i fer-les amb el mot precedent en l'escriptura (el, en, em, et, es, ens o us) d'aquesta manera: Abans: que·l hauria... Ara: que l'hauria. Abans: que·l tornàs... Ara: que el tornés...
4. Aquest sistema ' a l'antiga' es conserva quasi intacte entre Reus i el Maestrat valencià que ve a ser el territori on usen encara l'article 'lo', el veritable i genuí article ple del català, ara substituït per 'el', la forma reforçada i, de pas, la usada pel dominant castellà. Imagine que d'ara endavant mirareu amb millors ulls els parlants de la zona de transició entre català central i valencià general... 
5. Així que 'Si us plau' es perfectament correcta. Si's plau és incorrecta (no del tot, perquè és una evolució lògica), a no ser que vinga a significar 'si es plau'. Si vos plau és la forma correcta, perquè és la forma plena sense elidir, i elidir, ni és, ni deuria ser, obligatori: les formes plenes són les bàsiques i d'aquestes naixen les elidides i reforçades.
6. Sapieu que hi ha zones com l'esmentada del tortosí, que mantenen les formes genuïnes, al costat d'altres on l'ús fluctua, altres que han triat quasi directament les formes reforçades (català oriental i cada vegada més territori per influència de l'estàndard barceloní) al costat d'altres que usen més sovint formes arcaiques i plenes quasi exclusivament, com la zona de València i rodalies, i part del PV.
7. Si us plau, per favor, si sa mercè ho vol, etc... són formes generalitzades durant lèpoca que anomenem barroc. Són  tractaments de cortesia que vam copiar del francés o de l'italià, que eren les llengües de la cultura, per a parlar amb distància a les persones de més alta categoria social i amb 'educació', i eren models que es van anar prestant d'una a altres pobles, del català al castellà (que érem més polits) també. Potser per favor viatjà a Castella des d'Itàlia via València, on dir 'per favor', 'fes el favor' etc... són absolutament normals, o 'si + pronom + plaure' van anar perdent-se sense mai ser vistes coma incorrectes.
En aquest trencaclosques, els parlant han triat unes formes i bandejats unes altres, però amb totes les peces es podria construir el sistema antic i genuí pronominal del català. 

Mireu aquestes construccions antigues: 

'... que digués a Guillem de Monblanc que·s n’anàs,'
'Interrogat si·s féu ab consell seu, e dix que no.'
'Aprés, quan vos senyau e dieu: «en nom del Pare»'
'ab lo qual delme se’s alçat e plague-se'

En qualsevol cas, són nombrosos els casos en català antic d'ús de les formes plenes en totes les posicions possibles, perquè eren les bàsiques, tant si anaven davant vocal o consonant; però l'origen de les formes reforçades és aquest, i el el cas de 'si us plau' no és més que procedent d'una anterior 'si vos plau>si vus plau>si us plau'


----------



## Dymn

"_Per favor_" a l'àrea del català central, que és la que conec, es fa servir sobretot a l'hora de desestimar per absurda alguna cosa dita anteriorment:

- _Doncs jo crec que al final vindrà.
- Per favor, saps perfectament que no!_

En anglès sovint es diu en aquest sentit "_puh-lease!"_.

En el context de demanar educadament alguna cosa no és habitual. Es diu "_si us plau_" o "_sisplau_". És veritat que ha quedat fossilitzat el tractament de vós en aquest cas i rarament se sent "_si et plau_". Segurament d'aquí el fet que es vegi de tant en tant escrit de forma aglutinada, variant no recollida als diccionaris.


----------



## Penyafort

Joanot47 said:


> Es condemnen els préstecs del castellà, però curiosament no els de l'iber/basc, grec, llatí, els germanismes, els arabismes, italianismes, anglicismes i gal·licismes, a banda altres mots de diferents procedències: hispanismes per exemple que poden ser preromans o 'mossàrabs'.



Força d'acord amb gairebé tota l'explicació. 

Ara bé, dissenteixo en aquesta part final del primer punt. Els castellanismes en català no són condemnables perquè vinguin del castellà sinó pel seu nombre i per la natura de la seva penetració. El mateix pot hom dir dels gal·licismes del rossellonès o dels italianismes de l'alguerès. És a dir, tan condemnables haurien de ser, en alguns sentits, llibreta com cahiet, llàstima com domatge, direcció com indiriço...

És ben normal que paraules que trobem manllevades a l'espanyol en altres idiomes també hi siguin al català: mosquit, armadillo, sangria, embarcador, torero, sabana, camarilla, casc, cigarro, matxet, guerrilla, desimbolt, fanfarró, vainilla, etc. I hi ha castellanismes que a alguns ens poden fer ois, com ara enfadar, ressaca, pissarra o postres, però que per bé o per mal han estat acceptats (i prou sabem els esguards que provocaria dir avui dia enutjar, caparra, tauló i darreries o llevant de taula). Però ben lluny d'ésser normals són la substitució de mots i de sentits en massa que ha estat tenint lloc els darrers dos segles i els calcs, evidents o no, que s'estan produïnt un dia part altre. Si ja condemnant-los poc s'hi fa, podem entrellucar què s'esdevindria si ni tan sols els condemnessin.


----------

